# German/english elementary schools



## panama

I´m narrowing down my search for Frankfurt / Darmstadt and sorrounding areas.

My kid is 5 years old and I´m looking to get him in elementary school with bilingual German/English track and affordable as well? He speaks spanish too, but I would think is rare to find a school that offers spanish/german track.

Any suggestions are welcomed

thanks

Alx


----------



## panama

I read in other forums that the primary (elementary) public german schools are somewhat free of charge. Is that right? that did not make any sense to me since the private schools are above the $10,000.

Please anyone clarify.

Thanks

Alx


----------



## Bevdeforges

It has been a while since I last lived in Germany, but as far as I know, the public schools are free for those legally residing in Germany. There is considerable information available here on the public school system in Germany: Educational Information - Deutscher Bildungsserver (Some of it, but not all, is in English.)

Private schools are at liberty to charge whatever the traffic will bear and no doubt you can find those that charge much more than $10,000.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Seb*

Yes, all public schools are free of charge!


----------



## panama

Seb* said:


> Yes, all public schools are free of charge!


All right! I'm heading to the German Consulate on Tuesday here in Panama (because Monday is a holiday - independance day from Spain) 

Thanks a bunch 

Alx


----------



## panama

Just a follow up question. I'll post this on the French forum, but do you know if French public schools are free of charge as well?

Thanks

Alx


----------



## chazkayak

My son (10) and daughter (5) have both been in local German education for the past two years.

My sons schooling is free however we have to pay for school books and stationary. He has learnt German fluently but also helps when they have English lessons. 

My daughter goes to the local kindergarten that cost us just over 80euros a month. She has the option to have meals at school which cost extra.


----------

